# Murray



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## HardHuntin'GA (Jan 1, 2013)

Why is marshall playing over gurley?


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2013)

I think Katy Perry wrote her Hot n Cold song about him.

They said Marshall had better practices leading up to the bowl.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2013)

HardHuntin'GA said:


> Why is marshall playing over gurley?



I like both of them, Marshall has a better avg. and the end of the season, Marshall had better games than Gurley. But bring Gurley in fresh, and he will be twice the beast!
Georgia just needs Murray to play better and smarter, and the defense to play hard!


----------



## tdw3684 (Jan 1, 2013)

427 yards and 5 td passes against best pass d in the ncaa.

Hope he comes back.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 1, 2013)

tdw3684 said:


> 427 yards and 5 td passes against best pass d in the ncaa.
> 
> Hope he comes back.



I would say its a 50 50 chance he heads to the nfl.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

tdw3684 said:


> 427 yards and 5 td passes against best pass d in the ncaa.
> 
> Hope he comes back.



I may be the only one but,I hope he goes.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I may be the only one but,I hope he goes.



I said it the other day.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2013)

I say he stays and don't know why you would want him to leave.  You would hav an unproven mason and an underwhelming Lemay.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

I think his WR made him look better than what he is.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I think his WR made him look better than what he is.....



He was missing 3 of his top wr's in this game.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 1, 2013)

tdw3684 said:


> 427 yards and 5 td passes against best pass d in the ncaa.
> 
> Hope he comes back.





rex upshaw said:


> He was missing 3 of his top wr's in this game.



You beat me to it.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I think his WR made him look better than what he is.....



even though I was big on murry his first year


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> He was missing 3 of his top wr's in this game.



Two of his longest completions were all due to the reciever making adjustments to passes. He could have got the team off to a south carolina kind of a start. Just would like to see something new. If he hasn't gotten these mental mistakes out of his game now, I don't think he's going to.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Two of his longest completions were all due to the reciever making adjustments to passes. He could have got the team off to a south carolina kind of a start. Just would like to see something new. If he hasn't gotten these mental mistakes out of his game now, I don't think he's going to.



 reciever making adjustments to passes,they have been doing it all year.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> He was missing 3 of his top wr's in this game.



so....that has nothing to do with the over throws,under throws,are throws at the feet


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2013)

3 seasons of over 3,000 yds is strong.  This year he had 36 td's to 10 int's and a 65% completion percentage...and a qb rating of over 172.  Yep, I think I want him back for another year!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey, we could do a lot worse. The next guy may be a bust. With the recievers and great backs that we have, it would be nice to have a new guy in there to get some experience.


----------



## chadair (Jan 1, 2013)

y'all must see something I dont


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Hey, we could do a lot worse. The next guy may be a bust. With the recievers and great backs that we have, it would be nice to have a new guy in there to get some experience.



I don't know of many current staring qb's I'd take over Murray, much less one that has attempted fewer than 50 passes.  Talk of wanting Murray to leave in favor of Mason is just asinine.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Let's not forget that he led UGA to there what is only there 3rd 12 win season.   Like him or not he has put up the numbers.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I think his WR made him look better than what he is.....



That can be said for about 75% of every qtr back in the sport.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, our fans are setting a new standard in the absurd....  Murray is one of the top 5 Qb's in college by any standard and some want him gone???  Bobo has the offense breaking records and we call him an idiot????  Grantham can't get the defense on the field much less stop the run  and we want to give him a raise???  I sure wish I knew what games some people are watching.  I watched a team win 12, beat all rivals, win the division, just miss a national title chance, and win a nice bowl....  Murray will go down historically as the #1 or #2 QB in UGA history when all is said and done.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2013)

Murray's biggest problem is and has been his early game performance.  After he settles in, he is one of the best I've seen in college.  I might not have said that before the SEC championship game.  He showed real grit in a tough close game.

I wish him well in either decision.  Hudson is a good one and he is ready, so if he goes, we should not see too much fall off.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 2, 2013)

How could any Dawg fan want Murray to leave? That guy has amazing talent and he is a winner. He's the best QB I've seen at Georgia behind David Greene. Georgia's best shot at a title run next season is if Murray is behind center. As a Tech fan, I'd much rather us have to deal with Christian LeMay or Hutson Mason.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Murray's biggest problem is and has been his early game performance.  After he settles in, he is one of the best I've seen in college.  I might not have said that before the SEC championship game.  He showed real grit in a tough close game.
> 
> I wish him well in either decision.  Hudson is a good one and he is ready, so if he goes, we should not see too much fall off.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 2, 2013)

While it is true Murray can be frustrating at times, I agree with Rex that I want him back.  No one can say he has not got better every year.  We may have to score a lot next year to stay in games, so I want that experience. I also think he stays.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2013)

FootLongDawg said:


> While it is true Murray can be frustrating at times, I agree with Rex that I want him back.  No one can say he has not got better every year.  We may have to score a lot next year to stay in games, so I want that experience. I also think he stays.



This is a fair assessment.

My thinking is that we had the best chance this year we have had in a long time to go all the way. We were suppose to have the best D with all these NFL prospects and still wind up with another SEC east title. If Murray moves on we have a chance to test some new talent at QB that can gel with our backs and recievers while the D gets straightened out. We don't have as many cupcakes to get started with as this season so it could be over early.


----------



## HighCotton (Jan 2, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Wow, our fans are setting a new standard in the absurd....  Murray is one of the top 5 Qb's in college by any standard and some want him gone???  Bobo has the offense breaking records and we call him an idiot????  Grantham can't get the defense on the field much less stop the run  and we want to give him a raise???  I sure wish I knew what games some people are watching.  I watched a team win 12, beat all rivals, win the division, just miss a national title chance, and win a nice bowl....  Murray will go down historically as the #1 or #2 QB in UGA history when all is said and done.



Bingo.

The offense is fine and will be fine again next year.

The defense has been very dissappointing.  Can't stop the run.  In yesterday's game, they looked completely confused-- not ready and didn't know assignments.  CTG may be a good NFL coach but I don't think he's a good match for the college game.  We only had a month to get prepared and the D looked lost most of the time.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 2, 2013)

FootLongDawg said:


> While it is true Murray can be frustrating at times, I agree with Rex that I want him back.  No one can say he has not got better every year.  We may have to score a lot next year to stay in games, so I want that experience. I also think he stays.



x3...except I think he goes.

He'd be a fool not to.  He had a slow first half...but overall...a fantastic game.  Passing in the second half to the off shoulder...putting it to where only his receiver could make the catch...no TOs in the 2nd half...win...5 TDs (Bowl record)...over 500 yards (Bowl record).  He's never going to have a bigger game than that on a national stage where everyone is watching.

True QBs are needed in the NFL and he is likely to go in the first round.  Why would he turn down millions?  There is no upside for coming back next year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2013)

He is rated as the #10 qb in this draft (probably a 3rd rounder).  No more than 3, maybe 4, qb's are likely to go in the first round.  He has a better shot next year of being a higher draft pick.


----------



## Horns (Jan 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> He is rated as the #10 qb in this draft (probably a 3rd rounder).  No more than 3, maybe 4, qb's are likely to go in the first round.  He has a better shot next year of being a higher draft pick.



This is why I think he stays, but who knows until he announces?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't know of many current staring qb's I'd take over Murray, much less one that has attempted fewer than 50 passes.  Talk of wanting Murray to leave in favor of Mason is just asinine.



Some of you Georgia fans are pretty sketchey, Fire Richt!!!, GET rid of Murray!!! You got one of the best coaches in the SEC and Murray has been solid as a QB, as a competor against the Dawgs and I hope you get what you want on both counts.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2013)

next year is going to be tuff no matter what(with Murray or with out him)with all these  NFL prospects going pro.We all know its going to be Mason if Murray goes so lets go ahead get  this first year out of the way.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re:*

I hope Murray stays, but I also think we'll be OK with Mason. Sure, they'll be a learning curve, but we'll be fine.

I think it's equally crazy that Murray is ranked 10th best QB in the draft.  If he does announces, I'd bet that will change for the better. Late first rounder or early 2nd is my guess.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2013)

The problem with Murray is he psyches himself out for big games and if the Dawgs fall too far behind, he is toast.  The South Carolina game was the prime example.  Missouri, he started out rough, but the D kept the game close and he got rolling in the 2nd half.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel back said:


> next year is going to be tuff no matter what(with Murray or with out him)with all these  NFL prospects going pro.We all know its going to be Mason if Murray goes so lets go ahead get  this first year out of the way.



Sounds like you're throwing in the towel.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel back said:


> next year is going to be tuff no matter what(with Murray or with out him)with all these  NFL prospects going pro.We all know its going to be Mason if Murray goes so lets go ahead get  this first year out of the way.



The offense will be loaded no matter what.  UGA has tons of receivers and talented TE's.  Conley, Scott-Wesley, Bennett,  Mitchell, Tibbs,  McGowan, Wooten, Lynch, and Rome(I'm assuming Tramel Terry will have to redshirt).  Just about the entire starting offensive line is coming back and you have 2 great RB's with 2 big fullbacks to block.  If Mason takes over, he could not ask for a better group to surround him.  If Murray stays, UGA will be a top 10 offense.  The guys coming in on D are very talented with Jordan Jenkins stepping in for Jarvis, Joshua-Harvey Clemons is going be great, and John Taylor will be as good a noseguard as Jenkins.  The dropoff may be non-existent if the young guys play with more heart than the guys leaving.


----------



## country boy (Jan 2, 2013)

Murray's gone, he's arguably the best pure passer in college and with a good combine he'll be a mid to late first rounder


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2013)

country boy said:


> Murray's gone, he's arguably the best pure passer in college and with a good combine he'll be a mid to late first rounder



Mid to late first rounder?  Where do you think he will be drafted?  Ahead of Geno Smith, Matt Barkley, Tyler Wilson, Landry Jones, Glennon?

I think if he leaves early, he's a mid to late 3rd rounder.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2013)

For those who say the numbers don't lie...check out those stats on ranked teams. Murray had a great game against bama but only completed about half his passes. The Buffalo's, Fla-Atlantic's and Ga Southerns really make those stats look good.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/player/_/id/480210/aaron-murray


----------



## centerc (Jan 2, 2013)

The game plan for yesterdays game was set up to pad Murrays stats not win the game. Uga could have ran the ball a lot more and controlled the pace if the 1 goal was to win the game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2013)

centerc said:


> The game plan for yesterdays game was set up to pad Murrays stats not win the game. Uga could have ran the ball a lot more and controlled the pace if the 1 goal was to win the game.



Why would they need to pad his stats?


----------



## country boy (Jan 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Mid to late first rounder?  Where do you think he will be drafted?  Ahead of Geno Smith, Matt Barkley, Tyler Wilson, Landry Jones, Glennon?
> 
> I think if he leaves early, he's a mid to late 3rd rounder.



Are you serious Geno Smith??? I could see him going to Philly, Buffalo, Tenn, Oakland in my opinion Murray is a better qualified qb than Barkley or Wilson


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2013)

country boy said:


> Are you serious Geno Smith??? I could see him going to Philly, Buffalo, Tenn, Oakland in my opinion Murray is a better qualified qb than Barkley or Wilson



You would be in the minority.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel back said:


> reciever making adjustments to passes,they have been doing it all year.



actually most of those are passes he throws intentionally way out away from the defender and forces the reciever to move to the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2013)

Go DAwgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel back said:


> next year is going to be tuff no matter what(with Murray or with out him)with all these  NFL prospects going pro.We all know its going to be Mason if Murray goes so lets go ahead get  this first year out of the way.



Nickel I hear ya' but feel Mason is very solid and at 6'3" is big and fast and can sling it. His first game pass went around 30 yds for a TD,right? He has been eating up our first team D in practice, well "picking them apart" is what was reported. So if Murray stays, we are good, and if he leaves, we are good!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 2, 2013)

centerc said:


> The game plan for yesterdays game was set up to pad Murrays stats not win the game. Uga could have ran the ball a lot more and controlled the pace if the 1 goal was to win the game.



Are you serious?  They had trouble with the run during the game.  They got chunks of 10 here and there...but were inconsistent with it.

And like others said...they were there to win...not pad Murray's stats.



rex upshaw said:


> You would be in the minority.



eh...Barkley led his team to the most dismal season since the Pete Carroll era.  Plus..he got hurt in the UCLA game...and hasn't thrown a pass since.  Is he going to be the same?

MB was over-rated for sure.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2013)

Barkley might be overrated, but I don't see any team taking Murray before him.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Nickel I hear ya' but feel Mason is very solid and at 6'3" is big and fast and can sling it. His first game pass went around 30 yds for a TD,right? He has been eating up our first team D in practice, well "picking them apart" is what was reported. So if Murray stays, we are good, and if he leaves, we are good!



I would like to see Mason have 2 years of playing time.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 3, 2013)

centerc said:


> The game plan for yesterdays game was set up to pad Murrays stats not win the game. Uga could have ran the ball a lot more and controlled the pace if the 1 goal was to win the game.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ridiculous


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 3, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I would like to see Mason have 2 years of playing time.



You would rather have the 2nd string QB start ahead of the 4th year senior starter so he can have 2 years?  There is a reason Mason is not the starter, he is not quite as good.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> You would rather have the 2nd string QB start ahead of the 4th year senior starter so he can have 2 years?  There is a reason Mason is not the starter, he is not quite as good.



I think Mason has taken around 50 snaps. Yep, thats all we need to know that he is better tham AM. The argument that AM should go for MAson is crazy. If AM comes back and I hope he does then Ramsey will red shirt and thats exactly what we need. Wouldnt surprise me if Mason never see's the field. AM coming back would make the position for the next 3 or 4 years stronger. I think we need to worry about the D and quit harping on AM and the O in general! Go Dawgs!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I think Mason has taken around 50 snaps. Yep, thats all we need to know that he is better tham AM. The argument that AM should go for MAson is crazy. If AM comes back and I hope he does then Ramsey will red shirt and thats exactly what we need. Wouldnt surprise me if Mason never see's the field. AM coming back would make the position for the next 3 or 4 years stronger. I think we need to worry about the D and quit harping on AM and the O in general! Go Dawgs!



I agree with you...except I might say I'm less worried about the D.  They were suspect in the first half...but they seemed to make great half time adjustments and played great in the second half of every game.  

They are what turned the tide in the Nebraska game...getting that turnover in the 4th quarter really set the Dawgs up for victory.  Even with Jenkins out...they stayed strong.  Used to be they were done in the 2nd half...now, it seems as if they come alive.

Stay or go...I think the Dawgs are good either way...but I'm with ya, they're better with him staying then with him gone.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 3, 2013)

On Saturday, August 31, 2013 do you want to see Aaron Murray return with the rest of the offensive starters to face the Clemson team that just beat LSU, or an untested QB, no matter how good you've heard he is supposed to be, leading your team onto that field?

Honestly? Some of you have to even think about that for a minute?


----------



## Michaelp (Jan 3, 2013)

In this thread it has been mentioned uga will not miss a beat losing Murray and Jones. Arguably the best at their respective positions in all of college football on any given day. I don't post much because I don't carry enough clout sometimes, but some of you dawgs need to read this thread again. It appears losing guys to the first and second round of the NFL draft means nothing, and you simply just plug and play!!! Those guys are beasts, and while they may not have come together as a unit like you hoped, first round talent is not simply replaced because you know the name of the next in line and he comes with a couple stars by his name.


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2013)

Michaelp said:


> In this thread it has been mentioned uga will not miss a beat losing Murray and Jones. Arguably the best at their respective positions in all of college football on any given day. I don't post much because I don't carry enough clout sometimes, but some of you dawgs need to read this thread again. It appears losing guys to the first and second round of the NFL draft means nothing, and you simply just plug and play!!! Those guys are beasts, and while they may not have come together as a unit like you hoped, first round talent is not simply replaced because you know the name of the next in line and he comes with a couple stars by his name.



We have NFL talent that come and go every year. I said the next guy might be a bust, but what we have now has lost a couple of big games a season each year so why not see what the next guy has. I just feel like with a great supporting cast it would be a good chance to see what we got. With a suspect D, I don't care how many yards you can throw for.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 3, 2013)

Murray should probably go ahead and leave college this year. 

The quarterback depth is very weak in this draft, especially when compared to last year.

Murray is probably a 3rd rounder, MAYBE he gets enough media hype to sneak into the 2nd round....but it's doubtful IMO.  I would not be shocked at all if he slipped into the 4th.  Remember Greg McElroy was a 7th round pick.

Mel Kiper currently has Murray graded as a 3rd-4th rounder.

Barkley's value has dropped - when the season started he was the consensus #1 overall pick.  I'll be shocked if he goes in the top 15 now.  Most likely he'll be selected in the last 1st round or very early 2nd round.

Geno Smith is right now pencilled in as the #1 overall pick in the draft unless the Chiefs go with a lineman.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2013)

Another reason to stay-


Murray is listed as the No. 2 quarterback prospect by NFLscout.com, but that’s for the 2014 draft. As for the one next April, Murray is listed behind at least six other quarterbacks by ESPN’s Scouts Inc.

From an article in December.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Another reason to stay-
> 
> 
> Murray is listed as the No. 2 quarterback prospect by NFLscout.com, but that’s for the 2014 draft. As for the one next April, Murray is listed behind at least six other quarterbacks by ESPN’s Scouts Inc.
> ...



what if next year is a bad year

this year is pretty good,HE HAS A BOWL WIN,unlike the other 2 years


----------



## nickel back (Jan 3, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> On Saturday, August 31, 2013 do you want to see Aaron Murray return with the rest of the offensive starters to face the Clemson team that just beat LSU, or an untested QB, no matter how good you've heard he is supposed to be, leading your team onto that field?
> 
> Honestly? Some of you have to even think about that for a minute?



ok,when will he be tested,his last year

it is what it is Murrary is crazy if he stays and risk a bad year or injury.

heck Mason may stink it up but it is what it is and I will cry the whole year if he does stink it up.....


----------

